# A painting I did of Evian :)



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Just thought i'd share a painting that I did for my water color class of Evian


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh wow!!! i suck at watercoloring, i envy u! look how cute she looks!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

That was the most difficult assignment of the class, not to mention the hours i put into it haha.. Im surprised it turned out as well as it did...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I<3Gizmo said:


> That was the most difficult assignment of the class, not to mention the hours i put into it haha.. Im surprised it turned out as well as it did...


lol! well worth those hours, dontchu think? should frame it!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

i do need to get a frame for it!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Beautiful painting.Your very talented.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Beautiful painting.Your very talented.


thank you so much!


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

A fellow artist  I love it...


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow that's amazing!! Your very talented!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Beautiful. You do very well!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

wow loevly painting! Id display that in my living room lol


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

now that is talent way to go!

Darla


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That's awesome


----------



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

wow awesome! i'm in a Color & Composition class and having to work with water color and other medias.. it's definitely one of the most difficult to work with! learning to control intensity/values isn't a cakewalk like some may think! bravo!! it's adorable =) A+++ for you!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhh...cute!!! 

Lori


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

awe thank you guys!


----------

